# Treatment system tear out



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

Latest job I/we did. 

The system was originally a culligan system, but the system was in extreme disrepair, so the HO's hired an individual to install a new softener and repack the carbon tank. He did a piss poor job and took the HO's for a sum of money. The guy didnt even clean the brine tank or areator. There were dead roaches and other such insects in the brine tank and areator. there was a bad solvent weld joint on the carbon tank thanks to the individual that was hired. a total train wreck. The p-tank for the submersible well pump was to far away from the pressure switch causing extreme pressure swings and telescoping. 
The plumbing was all done by culligan and was hacked up to the max. unbelievable. the wiring was even worse. I won't even go there. 

Luckily the softener the individual installed was brand-new, had a pos fleck head but it Is working fine so we saw no reason to switch out the head with a clack or autotrol. the carbon tank was repacked correctly and Was in good shape so we saw no reason to trash it. The jet pump and tank below it looks rough but still runs like new, just needs a little paint, which the HO's said they would do when they painted the house. Luckily the pressure tank for the well pump was 2 weeks old so it was still in good shape so we were able to reuse it. (the individual installed the equipment 2 weeks ago). The HO's dodged a bullet because the equipment was all in good shape, just not installed/plumbed correctly. 
I'm sure someone will say we should have sold them a new pump and tank, but why? It runs great and the tank isn't waterlogged. 

Pics to come in a min.

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

Before, notice the electrical line coming off the jet pump.

P-tank for the well pump Is to the far left, over 8 ft away from it's pressure switch. 


sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

Installed a RO also. 

The rust on the j pump is actually coming from the pump mounting bracket, and not from the pump head or tank. 

That switch is the disconnect switch for the j pump 

After we cleaned the mess up

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

Clean brine tank 











And clean areator 











sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

I bet I know where that "American Valve" hose bib came from. :whistling2:







Paul


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

rocksteady said:


> I bet I know where that "American Valve" hose bib came from. :whistling2:
> 
> Paul


. Those bibs are damn good bibs, been a long time since we installed normal bibs.

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

rocksteady said:


> I bet I know where that "American Valve" hose bib came from. :whistling2:



:laughing:


----------



## vinpadalino (Aug 27, 2010)

That looks like job security. Do you back every couple of months for service? Neat to see work like that outside. No releaf valve on tank tee?


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

vinpadalino said:


> That looks like job security. Do you back every couple of months for service? Neat to see work like that outside. No releaf valve on tank tee?


Relief is at the well head. We usally set up a service plan, and service the system every 3-3.5 months.

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

What brand of RO is that under the kitchen sink? I have installed RO's under kitchen sinks and I have used a slightly different setup.


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

Tommy plumber said:


> What brand of RO is that under the kitchen sink? I have installed RO's under kitchen sinks and I have used a slightly different setup.


Im not exactly sure, but we order them from coast pump.

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

Here's the storage tank for the RO 









sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Mississippiplum said:


> Here's the storage tank for the RO
> 
> View attachment 14242
> 
> ...


 





That's what I was talking about. In your picture I didn't see the storage tank.


----------



## AWWGH (May 2, 2011)

Mississippiplum do you guys install alot of RO's?


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

AWWGH said:


> Mississippiplum do you guys install alot of RO's?


Yes we do every house that's on a well gets one. And everyhouse with a softener also gets 1.

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## Richard Hilliard (Apr 10, 2010)

Psst very nice job but it will not pass an inspection. No protection for the hose valve. They are supposed to be clean no threads.


----------



## Qball415 (Nov 20, 2010)

Looks like the whole thing is dry fitted.


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

Richard Hilliard said:


> Psst very nice job but it will not pass an inspection. No protection for the hose valve. They are supposed to be clean no threads.


We did put a vac breaker on it, and a chlorine stick basket in the areator.

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

Qball415 said:


> Looks like the whole thing is dry fitted.


Clear glue and primer.

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## MarkToo (Dec 17, 2011)

Mississippiplum said:


> had a pos fleck head but it Is working fine so we saw no reason to switch out the head with a clack or autotrol.



I'm with you on everything but this. I've installed hundreds of Fleck control heads - cannot recall one issue. 

Why no love?


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

MarkToo said:


> I'm with you on everything but this. I've installed hundreds of Fleck control heads - cannot recall one issue.
> 
> Why no love?


They don't last long here in the weather and water and I've seen many with stripped out gears and bad motors. 

Autotrol 255's or clack Is what we use. 

But use what works for you and your customers.

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 28, 2011)

Mississippiplum said:


> . Those bibs are damn good bibs, been a long time since we installed normal bibs.
> 
> sent from the jobsite porta-potty


Exactly how I/we do it !


----------



## walker426 (Oct 17, 2011)

Tommy plumber said:


> What brand of RO is that under the kitchen sink? I have installed RO's under kitchen sinks and I have used a slightly different setup.


Those that r/o setup have a saddle drain


----------

